# Marine Aquariums > Saltwater Beginner's >  From this to this in four years

## Gary R

If you got the time, patience and a bit of money you can go from this my tank 2013.png to this IMG_0931.jpg  in four years without spending to much money.

Its all about water quality, if you keep your water in top condition you are more than half way there....the other two things are lighting and water moment.....the three most important things to keeping a good looking and healthy reef tank.

This is the same reef tank from 2013 to 2017 and all I've done is cut most of the corals and moved them around ...a couple at the front right are newish which I got from frags.

----------

*lost* (23-03-2017)

----------


## lost

nice gary it gives the rest of us encouragement  when things are not going so well with our tanks just goes to show with out having to spend ££££££ on our tanks how nice we can get them

----------

*Gary R* (24-03-2017)

----------

